# What do you think are the best LOOKING handguns out there?



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

What are your favorite looking handguns made, either currently or past, autoloader or revolver, etc. Name your top three or five. Atheistic, name brand, caliber, price, functionality, everything else aside… looks alone. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!

1) Beretta 92FS
2) HK P30L
3) HK 45c

:watching:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

1: Colt Python, it's just damn sexy.
2: 1911s, mainly Wilson and NightHawk, but almost every 1911 I've ever seen has been appealing except for the random hack job.
3: Hi Power
4: Sig 220 and or 226
5: CZ75B Stainless


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Para Ord's LTC (I love the black with stainless fire controls)
Ruger Super Redhawk (With the longer bbl)
A long slide 1911 (They're just plain sexy..I think I have a man crush on those ..lol)
Colt Python (6" bbl adn up)
Sig Sauer P220 Elite Stainless (And it has to have those Oh so nice wood grips)

I could probably go on for days if I got to really thinking. And I'm sure someone will say something and I'll say "Damn! I should have said that!!"


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Here are a few of my choices in no particular order.

1. Sig 226 Elite
2. Sig 226 X-5
3. S&W Model 41
4. Any 1911
5. HK P30L


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I saw one of those X5's at the local shop this past weekend. $2,500! Too rich for my blood to even ask to hold. Beautiful gun, though.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Top 5 list*

#1: Beretta 96/92
#2: Stoeger Cougar 8000
#3: Browning Hi-Power
#4: Colt Commander .45 ACP
#5: S&W M&P 40

You might question the #2 ranking on the Cougar, but it works, all the time in any environment and is accurate as all get out. Hi-Power is a classic in a class by itself. The M&P is a Glock alike but actually fits me well. I wish mine had an external safety like those coming out now. Just me, not the weapon.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Ya those are all out of my reach right now. Bud's sells the X-5 for $2250. A little better but in that $$ range I would get a custom 1911. Then again if I had that kind of money I would probably already have the 1911.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> You might question the #2 ranking on the Cougar, but it works, all the time in any environment and is accurate as all get out. Hi-Power is a classic in a class by itself. The M&P is a Glock alike but actually fits me well. I wish mine had an external safety like those coming out now. Just me, not the weapon.


Remember, this is based on looks alone. Nothing more, nothing less. How well they shoot and how accurate they are for you have nothing to do with it.
:smt023


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Any caliber M&Pfs 
Super Red and Blackhawks


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Colt Navy
Remmington New Army
Colt Single Action Army
Colt 1911
olt Double Eagle


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

1911

Beretta 92FS


Walther P99 A/S


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

First - there's no polymer pistol that would make my list. Therefore....

Colt Python
S&W 27
an older blued 1911
blued Hi-Power
Walther P5c
Colt Peacemaker
blued Colt pocket hammerless


PhilR.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Mine:










And, they shoot as good as they look:










Bob Wright


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Colt Python and Bisley Super Blackhawk Hunter, and almost any of the better 1911 clones.


----------



## theg (Oct 28, 2008)

When it comes to revolvers I would say that the Colt Python Elite with 4 or 6 inch barrel is the best looking. Semi-Autos are a bit harder to list, but I do like the looks of some 2011's, especially SVI's. I also like the Ruger P-series (P94 etc) and SIG's and HK's and... Well, there are just too many to mention them all.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've said it once I've probably said it a hundred times. The grips on Bobs wheel guns are about as pretty as any I've ever seen. *That's* sportin' some serious gun wood.rayer:


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's a couple I have that I like the looks of...


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

Wildey's here!


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

This one is just beautiful.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

harlequineternal said:


> This one is just beautiful.


I don't think so. Is that P-Diddys gun ?


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

I dunno but the OP wanted people to post guns for looks only.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

1911: nickel plated ivory hand grips
walther PPK
colt SA buntline special


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Mine, of course.:smt023

#1 Les Baer










#2 Smith and Wessson 629-4 Ported










#3 Sig P-220 Elite Stainless


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been thinking about this question a lot, and finally came up an answer. I like the look of a nice blued Smith & Wesson revolver with wood grips. As this is the semi-auto forum, I guess I would have to say a blued 1911 with wood grips of some sort. I think the new roll mark 1991A1s are pretty sharp looking.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Kimber Stainless Steel Ultra Carry and a Beretta 92 Inox Ghost.


----------



## mathewsman (Mar 3, 2008)

1911s 
Beretta 92 elite 
kahr


----------



## brif (Jan 25, 2009)

A hard chromed HK P7 with nill grips.


----------



## lt1jim (May 1, 2008)

Para Warthog


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

1911's

Hi-Power

Luger.


Can you tell i'm old?

AFS


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got quite a few that I just love to look at 

H&K P30
Springfield XDm, aka the gun of Batman
CZ P-01
CZ 97 (if only it weren't so damn large)
Beretta 92
just about anything from Fusion Firearms
Browning BDA with Walnut grips

The free market must be working as intended if I am fortunate enough to have the above selection .


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

1. Beretta 92FS
2. Desert Eagle .50 Cal Stainless Steel
3. Rohrbaugh R9
4. Anything my wife is holding :smt023


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am surprised no one has listed an Automag yet. Maybe not beautiful but definitely weird and cool in my book. The others would have to include
-Sig P226
-Colt 1911
-Colt Python
-H&K Mk23


----------



## greenchevy94 (Feb 10, 2009)

Kimber Pro Carry II (My Gun)
Kimber Pro Covert II
.50 Cal. Desert Eagle
Any Single action (Cowboy Style)


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Browning Hi Power with high polish blue and coco bolo grips.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Beretta 92 FS Inox, Beretta 84 FS nickel!!


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I would have to say my #1 is the Nighthawk Ladyhawk 1911, even though its for girls
2. any other 1911
3. German P.08 Luger
4. Walther PPK/S stainless with custom rosewood grips
5. sig elite 220 in blue


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

Any 5" 1911.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

As far as autos go and 1911s being in a class all their own, the best looking one of them would have to be any 4" brushed stainless (with out a rail) with Walnut grips. as for the others, I like 
1,Sig 220 Duo-tone
2.Taurus 945 Stainless/Gold with Rosewood grips

AW heck!!! It would be easier to say which one I didn't like, but then I would get accused of "BASHING"!!!LOL


----------



## fidalgoman (Mar 17, 2009)

I have alway liked the looks of a gussied up 1911, but a sig can be a thing of beauty. i.e. a P226, etc. Especially in stainless or two tone and with custom grips. I only wish they made them about .9 inches thick to tuck in the ol' waist band. It would be just about perfect. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

There is no finer looking pistol on planet earth than a hard chromed Desert Eagle .50 cal. If only humans could easily manipulate such a beast of a gun! Totally impractical, mind you -but very sexy.


----------



## GLI45 (Feb 24, 2009)

1. STI Legend
2. Beretta 92fs
3. Sig P220 Elite Stainless


----------



## rosie22lr (Mar 21, 2009)

Bury me with criticism but everything mentioned looks the same to me. I know nice grips and other little expensive add-ons put glitz on things but for the money nothing matches the Beretta NEOS 6 inch. It is Italian-design all the way and its space age look and grip show up as a very big bang gun that is really a little bang for a little money.


----------



## adorable_harree (Mar 17, 2009)

Only one gun comes to my mind when sexy is used to describe a handgun:

Browning high power...


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Colt Single Action Army is IMO the sexiest gun ever made

I also like
Sig P220/226/225
Walther PPK
Beretta 92/96
Colt Python
Browning Hi Power
Colt 1911 Officers, I find the full sized to be too long in the barrel
S&W 5906


----------



## biohazurd (Mar 12, 2009)

I think the sexiest gun out there would be a 1911 platform gun, followed by the ruger Gp-100 and Sp-101


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

i think my baby eagle is awesome looking, some of the smoothest lines ever

http://www.tactical-life.com/online/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/baby-eagle.gif


----------



## Dingo (Jan 24, 2009)

Sexy!

http://www.sviguns.com/


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

IMO... Heckler Kochs are some of the best looking and best made/crafted guns on the market.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

I like some from my personal collection.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

The best *looking *gun in my opinion is the Beretta 92FS..I don't know what attracts me to this gun, I think the exposed barrel design is unique and the hammer angle is something..It just the proportions and the overall architecture of the gun..It just looks cool, a little mixture of classical/technical/unique architectural features..Those Italian are the people who designed Ferraris and Armani suits..They have a good eye for nice looking styles...


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

jimmy said:


> The best *looking *gun in my opinion is the Beretta 92FS..I don't know what attracts me to this gun, I think the exposed barrel design is unique and the hammer angle is something..It just the proportions and the overall architecture of the gun..It just looks cool, a little mixture of classical/technical/unique architectural features..Those Italian are the people who designed Ferraris and Armani suits..They have a good eye for nice looking styles...


I actually like the 92F with the wood grips.










You also can't forget the Hi-Power.


----------

